# Deactivation warning



## Amer1515 (Feb 20, 2020)

Did anyone ever get a warning where Lyft says if I was to get one more report or 1 or 2 star rating in the next 250 trips I'd get deactivated?

What should I do. I'm afraid to take any rides with it right now. I don't even know why I got it. Didn't have bad trips.


----------



## Workerant18 (Apr 23, 2019)

I only received unsafe driving when on my 1st year driving. I ignored all those messages and just drive. The more you are nervous, the more likely you will get a lower rating. There are Uber and taxi as backup if you really like driving.


----------



## Amer1515 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks. I understand that. But it showed in my app and now it's gone. Just wondering did anyone go threw this or any advice on what to do to not get deactivated ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

How many rides have you given and what is your overall rating? I know it's hard but honestly you have to just not worry about it because there's nothing you can do and worrying about it it's just going to make it you on edge and you're more apt to make mistakes. It might just be an automated message you had higher-than-normal low ratings last week or something. But trust and believe there is nothing you can do to prevent deactivation if they want to deactivate you


----------



## Amer1515 (Feb 20, 2020)

It was 4.98 but got dropped to 4.96 I reached 1k trips last week

I mailed them to learn more. Been two days no answers. Hoping they remove the warning or flag on my account before I drive again. Just afraid of an unfair rating in my next 250 trips. I'm sure that will happen.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Solution: stop driving Lyft until they beg you to come back


----------



## Workerant18 (Apr 23, 2019)

Amer1515 said:


> It was 4.98 but got dropped to 4.96 I reached 1k trips last week
> 
> I mailed them to learn more. Been two days no answers. Hoping they remove the warning or flag on my account before I drive again. Just afraid of an unfair rating in my next 250 trips. I'm sure that will happen.


I have over 5k trips now. I haven't received any warning beside occasional too high cancellation warning. Lyft haven't bothered me after like 2000k trips.


----------



## Amer1515 (Feb 20, 2020)

I think that's what I'm gonna have to do. 


#professoruber said:


> Solution: stop driving Lyft until they beg you to come back


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amer1515 said:


> It was 4.98 but got dropped to 4.96 I reached 1k trips last week
> 
> I mailed them to learn more. Been two days no answers. Hoping they remove the warning or flag on my account before I drive again. Just afraid of an unfair rating in my next 250 trips. I'm sure that will happen.


You're fine! I'd almost bet that the rating drop triggered an automated email. I would Maybe just stay under the radar for a while though. Meaning don't call or email support about anyting unless it's absolutely necessary. They don't like it when we push back or question their Behavior. Don't forget we're dealing with a bunch of snowflakes with inflated egos.


----------



## Amer1515 (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh I emailed them already. I'll do what u said and lay low.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

What were the reports for?


----------



## Amer1515 (Feb 20, 2020)

Not sure. Just says safety


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Amer1515 said:


> Did anyone ever get a warning where Lyft says if I was to get one more report or 1 or 2 star rating in the next 250 trips I'd get deactivated?
> 
> What should I do. I'm afraid to take any rides with it right now. I don't even know why I got it. Didn't have bad trips.


I received the same warning and a many of other drivers also did. You can see my post https://uberpeople.net/threads/deleted-lyft-account-after-apperant-lyft-bully.380333/

I don't know why those of who received this nonsense are keeping quiet.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Workerant18 said:


> I have over 5k trips now. I haven't received any warning beside occasional too high cancellation warning. Lyft haven't bothered me after like 2000k trips.


 This morning I got an Uber/Lyft request at the same time, took Uber of course because I can see how long/what direction. Hit "Decline" on Lyft, got the stupid pop up box, then another request/pop up box, this happened 6 times in a row and would not allow me to log off. Finally got Lyft shut down. Immediately I get a text AND an email saying, "We've noticed you've missed more requests than the typical driver."

NO SH!T? Since you force back to back requests with the pop up box in between, it is impossible to log off. WTF happened to Lyft? They used to like their drivers, now they scold me at every turn. They also love to light up busy areas with ZERO additional compensation. I wonder how many drivers haven't realized there is no surge/ppz being paid in the bright orange areas?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Solution: stop driving Lyft until they beg you to come back


Cowards die many times before their Deaths


----------



## Workerant18 (Apr 23, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> This morning I got an Uber/Lyft request at the same time, took Uber of course because I can see how long/what direction. Hit "Decline" on Lyft, got the stupid pop up box, then another request/pop up box, this happened 6 times in a row and would not allow me to log off. Finally got Lyft shut down. Immediately I get a text AND an email saying, "We've noticed you've missed more requests than the typical driver."
> 
> NO SH!T? Since you force back to back requests with the pop up box in between, it is impossible to log off. WTF happened to Lyft? They used to like their drivers, now they scold me at every turn. They also love to light up busy areas with ZERO additional compensation. I wonder how many drivers haven't realized there is no surge/ppz being paid in the bright orange areas?


I had that non stop ping before also. I usually accept the ride, then hit last ride button so Lyft couldn't send me another ride . Then I will cancel. This way I only cancel one ride.

As for the non stop pings and no ppz. If I know the area suppose to have ppz in the rush hour, I will just wait 5 minutes, they will show up. Yeah I know it is annoying. Once I accepted the 1st ride with ppz, I will turn offline on Lyft. After you drop off the pax, look at the Lyft app, if your still in an busy area, you should automatically see a ppz near by within 2-3 minutes. At least, that's what it is in my city.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Cowards die many times before their Deaths


And 'proud' slaves are sold and bought round the clock. They are too coward to be cowards.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Amer1515 said:


> Did anyone ever get a warning where Lyft says if I was to get one more report or 1 or 2 star rating in the next 250 trips I'd get deactivated?
> 
> What should I do. I'm afraid to take any rides with it right now. I don't even know why I got it. Didn't have bad trips.


-----------------------
If you got it and it is now gone -- it is probably a glitch. I have never seen , gotten or heard of any Lyft warning being so direct. 
When you have a problem with a trip, send a note to support explaining -- always, not just now. There is an area for each trip for trouble explanations. You cannot worry about things like this. Lyft is easier then Uber on these situations but you must keep them informed.
Support is not going to answer your emails of explaining what the notice means. The computer sent it out - they probably do not know either. If you get a 3 or 4 *, it is automatically sent. You will drive yourself crazy if you worry about every one.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Amer1515 said:


> It was 4.98 but got dropped to 4.96 I reached 1k trips last week
> 
> I mailed them to learn more. Been two days no answers. Hoping they remove the warning or flag on my account before I drive again. Just afraid of an unfair rating in my next 250 trips. I'm sure that will happen.


It might not happen
Stay away from pools and ghettos...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> This morning I got an Uber/Lyft request at the same time, took Uber of course because I can see how long/what direction. Hit "Decline" on Lyft, got the stupid pop up box, then another request/pop up box, this happened 6 times in a row and would not allow me to log off. Finally got Lyft shut down. Immediately I get a text AND an email saying, "We've noticed you've missed more requests than the typical driver."
> 
> NO SH!T? Since you force back to back requests with the pop up box in between, it is impossible to log off. WTF happened to Lyft? They used to like their drivers, now they scold me at every turn. They also love to light up busy areas with ZERO additional compensation. I wonder how many drivers haven't realized there is no surge/ppz being paid in the bright orange areas?


This drives me nuts as well. The stupid pop up box keeps you from logging out &#128529;


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft is AI controlled, just like Uber. All messages are part of multiple If/Then equations. 

When you get a deactivation threat it is the result of the system getting the same complaint about you from multiple riders. The AI analyzes the complaint and determines if it should be escalated to a human or not.

I'm guessing that you had a few people give you a low rating and complain about the same (general) thing within the past year. The time frame is irrelevant - all that matters (to the AI) is that pax are unhappy with you.

I've have been threatened twice with deactivation for having a dash cam. Apparently 4 different pax have complained. Yes, I'm serious, threatening me for having a dash cam. Insane, right? Clearly a human was not involved in sending those threats to me.

My guess is you had bad breath or didn't shower and pax complained. Maybe the music was too loud or you talked politics. Only you can analyze what the possible issue(s) might be.

Good luck!


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Lyft is AI controlled, just like Uber. All messages are part of multiple If/Then equations.
> 
> When you get a deactivation threat it is the result of the system getting the same complaint about you from multiple riders. The AI analyzes the complaint and determines if it should be escalated to a human or not.
> 
> ...


Didn't this AI thing cause Boeing 737 Max to crash multiple times with hundreds of fatalities? Good for those AI 'engineer' clowns who are supervised by monkeys in the very words of Boeing internal memo. Lyft is equally designed by clowns and supervised by monkeys. Thank God I don't drive for them anymore.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Workerant18 said:


> I had that non stop ping before also. I usually accept the ride, then hit last ride button so Lyft couldn't send me another ride . Then I will cancel. This way I only cancel one ride.
> 
> As for the non stop pings and no ppz. If I know the area suppose to have ppz in the rush hour, I will just wait 5 minutes, they will show up. Yeah I know it is annoying. Once I accepted the 1st ride with ppz, I will turn offline on Lyft. After you drop off the pax, look at the Lyft app, if your still in an busy area, you should automatically see a ppz near by within 2-3 minutes. At least, that's what it is in my city.


No. They "are not offering PPZ in my area at this time" ....Direct quote from Lyft support.

I thought I was missing something so I called, the attitude from Lyft support was basically I'm lucky to get rides and they have no interest in sharing surge pricing.

There are probably so many local drivers that don't even realize there is no PPZ, so they just operate without sharing. They still have PPZ in Nashville and Knoxville, just not in Chattanooga.

Why would they pay us extra with so many drivers who don't care (or notice).


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Amer1515 said:


> Not sure. Just says safety


OOOOOH! the classic "saftey email"! I get them periodically that someone...somewhere...out there... was offended or upset with me ofver either something I did or said but they cant give me the slightest idea or hint what was said or done.... then they ask me subtley what happened? Then by the end of the week I get the weekly report of some nitpick of I didnt get out of my van to grab a persons briefcase or ask them their name, etc BS. U/L in california are squirming under the bad publicity and are trying anything possible to try to keep drivers inline to keep making profit even if it comes to scare tactics


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And the longer you've been a driver, the more they're going to mess with you. They I REALLY don't like the older drivers. We have this thing called a voice and they are afraid we'll "influence" the new ants


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Amer1515 said:


> Did anyone ever get a warning where Lyft says if I was to get one more report or 1 or 2 star rating in the next 250 trips I'd get deactivated?
> 
> What should I do. I'm afraid to take any rides with it right now. I don't even know why I got it. Didn't have bad trips.


Tell them to deactivate these nuts.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Amer1515 said:


> Did anyone ever get a warning where Lyft says if I was to get one more report or 1 or 2 star rating in the next 250 trips I'd get deactivated?
> 
> What should I do. I'm afraid to take any rides with it right now. I don't even know why I got it. Didn't have bad trips.


They throw around threats like candy. That's how they keep their worker bees ( us&#129335;&#127998;‍♀) "in line". I've heard the safety one ( disgruntled rider that lied about me be inebriated, though I don't drink & haven't ever done any drugs, accept ibuprofen &#128580, but I usually call 'trust & safety' & they tell me it's just formality/ automated system.4 years in, & still kicking ( literally)&#129318;&#127998;‍♀. The ratings one is worrisome though. How low is your rating? & do you consistently get 1's & 2's ? I may get a 1 or 2 1's or 2's every 100 rides, but have a 4.98 & usually just get 5's & 4's, with nonsensical commentary every now & then. Also, fyi if it's a troublesome or ridiculous situation, Lyft will generally throw it out if you ask them to.



Daisey77 said:


> And the longer you've been a driver, the more they're going to mess with you. They I REALLY don't like the older drivers. We have this thing called a voice and they are afraid we'll "influence" the new ants


Ain't this the truth. They are so used to my "curse out sessions" & threats of taking legal action against their corrupt a**es &#128514;.



Mista T said:


> Lyft is AI controlled, just like Uber. All messages are part of multiple If/Then equations.
> 
> When you get a deactivation threat it is the result of the system getting the same complaint about you from multiple riders. The AI analyzes the complaint and determines if it should be escalated to a human or not.
> 
> ...


So far you have a note next to it that warns them, it's your legal right to have one!!! Pax can get another vehicle.


----------

